# Look at what my neighbor just gave me!!!



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

She was helping someone clean out a house when they came across it. She said she immediately thought of me!

AND today is my birthday, so it's an AWESOME birthday present!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a lovely birthday gift for a haunter! Happy BD to you!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That's awesome!

I have a tall tombstone that I started last year and never did anything with and have been wanting to do a monster mud project so your b-day gift may be inspiration the inspiration I need. 

Thanks for sharing and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What a great neighbor & a wonderful birthday present


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What a great friend, and Happy Birthday to you, Suzie!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't think we've met! that's an awesome present oh and Happy Birthday Suzie!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday and congratulations. What a great birthday gift. PS...hope to see you on the 19th..


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Dark Angel.

I'm one of those that only posted sporatically as it got closer to Halloween. But I have decided that is a really dumb idea and I should hang out more.

Even going to try to make it to TrishAnne's for the NJ Xmas party


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Very cool. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If you got that for your birthday I wonder what may show up for Christmas.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats awesome! very happy for you


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

What a great gift! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, I love it, and Happy Birthday Suzie!!! How kind of her to think of you like that! (And what a great stone!!!)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When my neighbors clean house, they never find anything like that. It's more like broken blinds and old carpet. Lucky you, and Happy Birthday.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Happy birthday!!
That is a great birthday present, it will look great in the graveyard.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Happy B Day and what an awesome find. Way cool congrats


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That is a cool birthday present.


----------

